# Hallöchen, brauche kleine Hilfe! =)



## Nathalie (3. November 2013)

*Hallöchen, brauche kleine Hilfe! (PC-Zusammenstellung) *

Hallo liebes PCGames-Forum 

Ich möchte mir einen Spiele-PC für kleines Geld zusammenstellen. Spiele überwiegend MMORPG'S und es muss nur flüssig laufen (auch z.B. mit 25 anderen Leuten zusammen), also eine konstante FPS (min. 40) haben wenn es geht 

Habe andere Beiträge gelesen und bin da über'n paar Produkte gestoßen, die denke ich einmal für mich ausreichen würden, würde aber dennoch gerne nochmal selbst nachfragen und noch ein paar Fragen seperat stellen.

Grafikkarte würde mich die 7770 interessieren, soll wohl reichen für Online-Games? Beim CPU bin ich über die beiden gestoßen X4 750k oder Pentium G3220? Dann bräuchte ich noch ein passendes Mainboard (ca. 50€ rum) wo natürlich die Grafikkarte + CPU drauf passen und da ich ein Gehäuse hier habe mit USB 3.0-Front (2 Anschlüsse) dementsprechend auch bitte Anschlüsse oder wie auch immer dafür. Und Arbeitsspeicher (kA 30-40€ rum) nicht vergessen, der auch mit dem Mainboard harmoniert. Ach und natürlich ein Netzteil 

Rechnerisch bin ich da was bei 280€ gekommen? Kann auch bissl mehr sein, aber nicht allzu viel, da ich nur etwas Zeit überbrücken möchte bis ich B-Day habe und mir dann einen ordentlichen wünschen kann bzw. das ein oder andere umbauen kann!

Ich danke schon einmal


*Grüße ~ Bussi*


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2013)

Es wäre gut zu wissen, welche MMOs du spielen willst. WoW braucht zB weniger Hardwareleistung als SWtoR.

Zudem würde ich nach Möglichkeit noch bis zum B-Day warten und die ~280€ auf das dann geplante Budget aufschlagen, um so durch mehr Leistung/Qualität eine zukunftssichereren (= länger aktuellen) Rechner zu haben.

Beim Mainboard würde ich eher in die Preiskategorie 100€+ gehen, denn gerade das Mainboard ist ja die Schnittstelle für alle Datentransporte, eigentlich ist es wichtiger, ein vernünftiges Mainboard zu haben als alles andere.

Sonstige Komponenten und Peripherie sind vorhanden?
Sprich: Festplatte, DVD Laufwerk, Keyboard. Monitor. Maus, Netzwerkkabel mit Internetanbindung, Boxen/Headset?
Wieviel Watt liefert dein Netztteil? Welche Marke/Bezeichnung hat es?

Und: Hast du schon mal einen Rechner zusammen gebaut?


PS: Ein aussagekräftiger Thread Titel wie "Welche Komponenten für neuen Rechner?" wäre besser.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2013)

Wenn es geht, würd ich doch was mehr investieren. Bei dem Budget machst Du mit 50€ mehr gleich massive Sprünge. 

Und was hast Du denn bereits? Scheint so, als sei Gehäuse, Netzteil, Festplatte und DVD-Laufwerk schon da? Vor allem das Netzteil wäre interessant, und Festplatte + DVD-Laufwerk: haben die den SATA und nicht noch das alte IDE?

Aber @Worrel: Board  100€+  Wieso das? Ich kenne keine Fälle, bei denen bei modernen Boards die Geschwindigkeit igendwie merkbar besser wäre als bei günstigeren Boards..? Die Ausstattung ist halt besser, im BIOS gibt es mehr Optionen, es gibt vlt auch mehr SATA3, was aber bei Fesplatten eh egal ist.


----------



## Nathalie (3. November 2013)

Hey ihr zwei, sorry wegen dem Thread-Titel, hab noch etwas hinzugefügt 

Ich hatte erst B-Day, müsste also jetzt erst wieder ein Jahr warten, da ich aber zu diesem B-Day etwas Geld zu meinem Auto dazubekommen habe konnte ich mir nicht noch einen Rechner wünschen  und z.Zt. habe ich nur einen Laptop, wo ich aber keine Spiele großartig drauf spielen möchte, da ich ihn für mein Studium brauche. Spielen tue oder möchte ich WoW, Aion, Herr der Ringe, usw., also eher Fantasy-Genre.

Gehäuse (denkt bitte an die USB 3.0-Front) , eine SATA-Festplatte & ein Laufwerk sowie Monitor (1920x1080) bekomme ich von meinem Bruder, Maus, Tastatur & Headset + WLan ist vorhanden, aber ein Netzteil fehlt (steht aber auch oben ;P). Selbst zusammengebaut habe ich noch nie einen, aber es gibt ja Service für 10-??€ die dies übernehmen könnten oder mein Bruder, aber der ist viel im Ausland unterwegs und nicht soo oft da .

50€? Für 300-350€ habe ich bei ebay schon komplett PC's entdeckt, wollte eig. was billiger kommen (mit Service-Zusammenbau so 300€ evtl.), aber ihr könnt mir ja mal einen Vorschlag machen, ansonsten halt schauen ob auch mit meinem Budget was geht .


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2013)

Also, Zusammenbau als Service kenn ich jetzt nur von Shops, bei denen du einen GANZEN PC holst, zB bei hardwareversand.de bauen die nen PC zusammen, aber da müsstest ja zB Dein Gehäuse erst zu denen schicken, das geht natürlich nicht...  ^^ da müsstest Du vor Ort bei Dir einen Service suchen, der das macht, und das kostet sicher nicht nur 10-20€... ^^  vlt kennst Du ja noch andere im Bekanntenkreis, die da helfen können. 

Die PCs für 300€ bei ebay sind sicher dann aber nicht so gut als wenn man Dir einzelne Teile empfiehlt - was hast Du denn für welche gefunden? Es geht ja auch nicht einfach darum, nen "kompletten PC" zu haben, sondern einen, der auch gut genug für gewisse Spiele ist.



Was für WLAN isses denn? Eine Karte oder ein Stick? Wenn Karte: da wäre wichtig zu wissen, ob die PCI oder PCIe als Schnittstelle hat. 


Vorschlag:
Dieses Board Gigabyte GA-H81M-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  50€
Diese CPU Intel Pentium G3420, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646G3420) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  55€
RAM zB G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  40€
Grafikkarte PowerColor Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (AX7770 1GBD5-HE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  80€

Macht 225€. Netzteil dann zB be quiet! System Power 7 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  40€. 

Dann bist Du bei 265€. ABER wenn Du zB diese Grafikkarte nimmst für nur ca 50€ mehr Club 3D Radeon HD 7850 Royal King, Grafikkarte  hast Du direkt locker 30-50% mehr Leistung in Spielen. Und da bekommst Du nebenbei noch 2 Spiele aus der "Silber"-Reihe nach Deiner Wahl ALTERNATE  bei der 7770 wäre es nur ein Spiel aus der Bronze-Reihe.



Was ich nicht genau weiß ist, ob mehr RAM bei den Spielen, die Du spielst, was bringt. Wenn ja, dann lieber 2x4GB nehmen ODER erstmal nur 1x4GB und vlt später mal weitere 4GB (die günstigsten Boards haben halt nur Platz für 2 Riegel)


----------



## Nathalie (4. November 2013)

Ups, ganz vergessen mit dem Zusammenbau *rotwerd * naja da muss ich mal schauen, wird sich schon wer finden und ansonsten gibt es ja genug Videoanleitungen im Netz z.B. bei Alternate. WLan über Stick hätte ich.

Ist dieser CPU denn nicht besser: 750k? Hätte 4 Kerne..

Ja eben, die meisten Komplett-PC's sind nicht so top und verfügen meist nur mit Aufpreis über eine bessere Grafikkarte & Co., deswegen habe ich eben gehofft mit den einzelnen Komponenten zum selber zusammenbauen billiger und effektiver wegzukommen?! Hier wären ein paar zur Auswahl:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aufrust-PC-A...ripheriegeräte_PC_Systeme&hash=item4850b1f565
Quad Core Computer AMD Phenom II X4 955 4gb PC Rechner Komplett System windows 7 | eBay
PC Quad Core AMD Phenom II X4 945 8GB RAM 500GB HDD DVD-Brenner Windows7 Rechner | eBay
Gaming Komplett PC Darwin C AMD A4-5300 2x3.4GHz 4096MB GeForce GT630 Direct X11 | eBay

Das wären nur ein paar der Angebote auf ebay, wobei der letztere wäre denke ich einmal "der beste", würde aber auch dementsprechend teuer sein ;-S


----------



## Worrel (4. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Board  100€+  Wieso das? Ich kenne keine Fälle, bei denen bei modernen Boards die Geschwindigkeit irgendwie merkbar besser wäre als bei günstigeren Boards..?


 
Gut es mag sein, daß mein Wissen da ein wenig veraltet ist; immerhin schau ich mir Boards nur alle 5 Jahre mal zum Nachrüsten an.
Aber da bin ich letztendlich immer in dieser Preiskategorie gelandet. Was auch an den Features gelegen haben könnte.

Und es geht ja auch nicht nur um Geschwindigkeit, sondern um das koordinierte Zusammenspiel aller angeschlossenen Komponenten.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. November 2013)

Im Moment wuerde ich den Intel bevorzugen. Er schneidet in einigen Tests knapp besser ab als der AMD, verbraucht deutlich weniger und laesst die Moeglichkeit offen, spaeter auf eine bessere Intel CPU umzuruesten. Denn im etwas hoeherpreisigen Segment ist Intel klar vorne.
AMD Athlon X4 750K vs Intel Pentium G3420

Diese komplett PCs sind fuer den Preis auf ebay halt ok, mehr aber auch nicht. Mit der eingebauten Grafikkarte kannst du wohl kaum wirklich spielen... Da er allerdings der einzige mit richtiger Grafikkarte ist, ist es wohl tatsaechlich der beste aus deiner Liste 

Da ist der PC von Herbboy wirklich besser, selbst mit der HD 7770, die im Moment noch fuer alle Spiele reicht.

Beim Board kommt es auch immer auf den Anspruch an. Will man nicht uebertakten, reicht auch ein guenstiges H87 Board mit Standardfunktionen fuer ca. 60 Euro aus.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2013)

Nathalie schrieb:


> Ups, ganz vergessen mit dem Zusammenbau *rotwerd * naja da muss ich mal schauen, wird sich schon wer finden und ansonsten gibt es ja genug Videoanleitungen im Netz z.B. bei Alternate. WLan über Stick hätte ich.
> 
> Ist dieser CPU denn nicht besser: 750k? Hätte 4 Kerne..


 nein, die modernen Intel sind viel effizienter - man kann da auch nicht einfach Kerne und Takt nehmen, um deren Leistung zu messen. Der G3420 ist effektiv so stark wie ein AMD X4 965 oder ein Intel Q9500, das sind halt beides schon CPUs, die es einige Jahre gibt, wobei es den AMD bis vor kurzem immer noch zu kaufen gab. 

Der erste "echte" Quadcore für den aktuellen Sockel 1155 ist der Core i5 4440 Intel Core i5-4440, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80646I54440) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und kostet ca 155€ - der ist dann aber auch echt absolut Top, viel viel stärker als alles andere, was 40 bis 100€ kostet. Damit würdest Du halt deutlich "länger" spielen können, bevor der PC vlt für einen kommenden Spieletitel nicht mehr reicht, und Du würdest halt schon ab jetzt und bis es dann mal so weit ist auch stets ein deutlich flüssigeres Spielerlebnis haben. Aber vermutlich ist Dir der Aufpreis zu teuer?




> Ja eben, die meisten Komplett-PC's sind nicht so top und verfügen meist nur mit Aufpreis über eine bessere Grafikkarte & Co., deswegen habe ich eben gehofft mit den einzelnen Komponenten zum selber zusammenbauen billiger und effektiver wegzukommen?! Hier wären ein paar zur Auswahl:
> Aufrüst PC AMD Phenom II X4 955 4x 3,2GHz Quad Core, 8GB DDR3 RAM, Radeon HD3000 | eBay
> Quad Core Computer AMD Phenom II X4 955 4gb PC Rechner Komplett System windows 7 | eBay
> PC Quad Core AMD Phenom II X4 945 8GB RAM 500GB HDD DVD-Brenner Windows7 Rechner | eBay
> ...


 Die PCs sind zwar schon echt günstig für die verbauten Teile, aber am Ende alle nicht Dolle. Die CPUs sind nicht besser als ein moderner Intel 3000er für 50-60€, wie ich ihn für meinen Vorschlag verwende, und da sind echt die allerbilligsten Mainboards drin, die man bekommen kann, und deren Netzteile sind halt 100%ig auch sehr billig, reichen evlt. gar nicht für eine halbwegs brauchbare Grafikkarte. Und dann bist Du mit neuem Netzteil schon bei 130€ Aufpreis statt nur 90€ für die 7770. UND Du kannst diese PCs quasi nicht mehr aufrüsten, da kann es schnell passieren, dass der alte Spruch greift: wer spart, kauft zwei Mal    Bei dem Board für den Intel, was ich nennte, könntest Du aber jederzeit mehrere wirklich sehr gute CPUs nachrüsten. Oder auch direkt etwas mehr ausgeben und viel länger Deine Ruhe haben sowie ab sofort schon problemlos sehr flüssig spielen.


----------



## Nathalie (4. November 2013)

Ja wie ich mir schon gedacht habe, dass die PC's alle nicht so dolle sind, aber deswegen habe ich ja euch hier nach Rat gefragt zwecks Zusammenbau  und 2x kaufen will ich nicht, dann lieber später einen richtig guten PC (habe mich ja in den Alienware Aurora verliebt ^^) oder einfach diesen jetzt dann nach- bzw. aufrüsten.

Von Übertakten habe ich eh keine Ahnung, da wollte ich eh mal fragen ob ich all die Einstellungen beim selber bauen (Bios z.B.) dann auch selber machen muss oder gibt es da sowas wie Standarteinstellungen?! *wüßteansonstennichtwasichdaeinstellenmuss *

Und nochmal zum Mainboard: Kann ich damit die Front-Panel für USB 3.0 vom Gehäuse anschließen? Mein Bruder meinte darauf soll ich auf jeden Fall achten, da es ansonsten zum kleinen "Brzzl" kommt und sie sind durchgebrannt?! Bei RAM, falls ich anderen nehme sollte, auf was sollte ich achten? Umso geringer die CL ist umso schneller habe ich gelesen? Aber was ist mit den ganzen anderen böhmischen Zahlen (zum. für mich )?

Ja Herbboy, der Aufpreis ist momentan einfach nicht drinnen, auch bei der Grafik tendiere ich eher z.Zt. zu der 7770er, ich kann ja wie oben schon erwähnt diesen PC dann noch einmal nächstes Jahr verbessern oder eben dann doch mal bei Alienware oder so schauen...


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2013)

Die USB3.0-Stecker haben eine Form, die man unmöglich falsch aufstecken kann. Da gibt es nur EINE passende Stelle bei den modernen Boards, und moderne Boards haben an sich alle auch USB3.0, ich hab auch eines mit Onboard-USB3.0 rausgesucht. Wenn Du da mal genau hinschaust: Gigabyte GA-H81M-HD3 Schau mal rechts, mittlere Höhe. Da sind 2 schwarze und 2 weiße Buchsen, und die direkt ÜBER der einen schwarzen Buchse ist noch eine schwarze Buchse - das ist USB3.0. Da steht auch klein "F_USB3.0" dran. 

USB2.0 hingegen findest du ganz unten, das sind die weißen, wo F_USB1 und F_USB2 dransteht - da siehst Du, dass die allein schon etwas kürzer sind als die für USB3.0


Bei den USB2.0-Steckern/Buchsen war/ist das noch so, dass man die EVENTUELL falsch aufstecken KONNTE, wenn das Gehäuse oder das Board auch Firewire bietet, dann kann man das theoretsich verwechseln. Die meisten Stecker sind aber schon längst gegen ein falsches Aufstecken gesichert (da ist an einer Stelle Plastik, so dass man die nicht auf einen ungeeigneten Port stecken kann), und zudem ist ja auch alle klar beschriftet.


Übertakten brauchst Du nicht zu beachten, das fängt eh erst bei CPUs ab ca 200€ an   und man braucht auch noch ein teureres Board. Und wenn Du Dir jetzt kaum Aufpreis leisten kannst, dann lass die Finger von Alienware, denn die sind sowieso völlig überteuert was Preis-Leistung angeht 


Wieviel Budget HAST Du denn nun? Ich hab ja oben was genannt für ca 265€, bei den PCs ist aber sogar einer für 350€ dabei - wenn Du 350€ ausgeben KANNST, würde ich Dir da auch was nennen, das so viel kostet und natürlich deutlich stärker als das Beispiel für 265€ wäre.


----------



## Nathalie (5. November 2013)

Ah okay  und wie schaut das mit den Bios-Einstellungen aus? Muss ich  diese machen bei einem selber zusammengebauten Computer oder gibt es da  eben Standarteinstellungen o.ä.?

Mir gefällt das Gehäuse vom Aurora so gut ,  aber du hast schon recht, bei Alienware bzw. auch bei anderen Firmen  bezahlt man viel den Namen der Firma mit, aber dies wäre sowieso alles  erst nächstes Jahr zu meinem B-Day ein Thema, bis dahin kann sich ja  noch viel ändern und wie gesagt könnte ich mir eben auch vorstellen dann  einfach den jetzigen zusammengebauten PC neu aufzurüsten oder nochmal  einen neuen zu bauen.

Der für 350€ sprengt meinen Rahmen, den habe  ich nur mit reingenommen weil er "der beste" war in Preis/Leistung (bei  ebay).
Die 265€ klingen schon nicht schlecht, ich hätte ca. 280€  zur Verfügung und wenn man damit noch etwas machen kann dann gerne her  damit! Ansonsten habe ich gesehen das es z.B. auch etwas billigere Netzteile gibt (Xilence z.B. ist ja auch von be quiet), vll. kann man ja da  noch etwas machen?!


*PS.:* Würde dann evtl. die 7770er von XFX (89€) nehmen weil die laut Tipps recht leise sein soll und bei dem RAM erst einmal nur einen 4GB (z.B. den RipJaw für 36€), also wären ca. 155€ dann noch für die anderen Teile übrig...


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

Beim Netzteil auf keinen Fall sparen, die guten Markenmodelle sind effizienter (weniger Strombedarf, d.h wenn der PC echte 200W braucht ziehen die nur 220W aus der Steckdose - billige ziehen gern mal 10-20% mehr), erreichen die Werte auch garantiert stabil (es gibt billige, die 450W "haben", aber schon bei 400W über mehr als 2 Sekunden ausgehen), bessere Schutzschaltungen im Falle von Überspannungen, bessere/leisere Kühlung und auch besserer Support im Garantiefall.

Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, dass die restlichen 15€ gut in ein noch besseres Netzteil investiert werden könnten, welches man dann auch später für eine deutlich stärkere Hardware locker weiterverwenden kann. Ansonsten könnte man für die 15e vlt. noch ein etwas hochwertigeres Mainboard nehmen - aber ansonsten kommt man mit 15€ nicht weit. Vlt nen CPU-Kühler für 15-20€ nehmen, dann ist der PC noch leiser auch bei Last. Oder eine AMD 7770 mit einem etwas besseren Kühler oder auch eine ab Werk leicht übertaktete.


----------



## Nathalie (5. November 2013)

Sind die Kühler von der XFX doch nicht soo gut? Ansonsten habe ich mal geschaut und eine übertaktete für ca. 105€ gibt es nicht. CPU-Kühler kann ich mir nächsten Monat zur Not noch einen besseren kaufen, bis dahin wird der normale wohl reichen?! Apropo CPU, ist in der Box eig. auch Wärmeleitpaste mit dabei?

Ansonsten kannste mir ja mal noch ein besseres Netzteil oder Mainboard vorschlagen und ansonsten bleibt es eben bei der von dir vorgeschlagenen Liste und hoffe das ich meine Spiele flüssig spielen kann denne 

Danke für die Hilfe schon einmal, wirklich netter und hilfreicher "Support" hier


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

Diese 7770 hier XFX Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition, Double Dissipation Edition, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (FX-777A-ZDF4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wäre halt leiser als die mit nur einem Lüfter. 

Besseres Netzeil: das gleiche mit mehr Watt be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)  das wäre dann auch sicher für eine deutlich bessere Grafikkarte geeignet, wenn du mal eine nachrüstest


Bei dem Boxed-Kühler ist schon Paste drauf


----------



## Nathalie (24. November 2013)

Hallo, ich bin's nochmal 

Ich habe mir noch nichts der gennanten Hardware bestellt da ich z.Zt. etwas im Studium-Stress bin  und da ja der Monat eh schon wieder bald zuende ist (_wie die Zeit vergeht.._), habe ich mir überlegt noch abzuwarten um eben mit dem Geld vom nächsten Monat noch etwas mehr Budget zur Verfügung zu haben ~400-450€ insgesamt dann - kannst du/ihr mir dafür etwas zusammenstellen, vll. dann aber auch gleich etwas zukunftsicheres?! Wäre echt lieb


----------



## svd (24. November 2013)

"Jetzt" schon zusammenzustellen bringt fast nichts, da sich die Preise ja täglich, oft sogar zu deinen Gunsten, ändern.
Wenn du dein komplettes Budget zusammengestellt hast und quasi bereit bist, auf "jetzt bestellen" zu klicken, machte das mehr Sinn. 

Aber heute würde der PC vlt. so aussehen:
(Die Teile wurden aus Sicht der sofortigen Verfügbarkeit und dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ausgesucht. Optische und akustische Höchstleistungen wurden nicht berücksichtigt. )


CPU: Intel Pentium G3220
Mainboard: ASRock H81M-HDS
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB TeamGroup Elite Memory 
Grafikkarte: HIS R9 270X IceQ Boost
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-222BB
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure Power L8-400W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS3-V
Service: Rechner Zusammenbau

Wie immer gilt es, den PCGH Preisvergleichlinks einzeln zu hardwareversand zu folgen und dort in den Warenkorb zu legen.

edit: Alternativ, weil Grafikkartenaustausch einfacher als CPU Wechsel ist und die R9 270X für MMORPGs nicht unbedingt notwendig ist:

Prozessor: Intel Core i3-4130 (der ist allerdings grad nicht lagernd)
Grafikkarte: ASUS HD7790 DC2OC


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2013)

Also, ca 150€ mehr hast Du dann quasi?

Mein Vorschlag war ja: 

Dieses Board Gigabyte GA-H81M-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 50€
Diese CPU Intel Pentium G3420, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646G3420) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 55€
RAM zB G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 40€
Grafikkarte PowerColor Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (AX7770 1GBD5-HE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 80€
Netzteil zB be quiet! System Power 7 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 40€. 


Mit dem Zusatzbudget kannst Du dann als CPU die nehmen Intel Core i3-4130, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I34130)
Und als Grafikkarte eine von denen PCIe im Preisvergleich
und vlt auch 8GB statt 4GB RAM, einfach im Shop, den Du dann nimmst, nach DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V schauen, 2x4GB-Riegel. Bei zB hardwareversand steht noch "low voltage" bei dem Menü mit dabei. Board und Netzteil kann so bleiben. Macht mit dr 8GB-Variante dann ca 440€

Man muss nur schauen, ob das Gehäuse auch genug Platz für eine gute Grafikkarte hat.


----------



## Nathalie (25. November 2013)

Ist ein i5 wesentlich besser und zukunftsicherer als ein i3? Würde nämlich ansonsten noch etwas weiter warten, wie schon "svd" gesagt hat, ändern sich die Preise ja fast täglich und da eh Weihnachten und Co. vor der Türe stehen geht vll. noch etwas mehr  bei der Grafikkarte 'hält' die R270x ja dann auf jeden Fall schon einmal für ein paar Jahre...


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2013)

Wenn es ginge, wäre der i5 natürlich schon "zukunftssicherer"


----------



## Nathalie (27. November 2013)

Ok, dann schaue ich einfach mal  aber noch was anderes und zwar für die R9 bräuchte ich doch eig. ein Mainboard mit PCI-E 3.0, oder? Und beim Netzteil, ginge dort auch z.B. das Thermaltake Hamburg (530W 80+ Bronze)?

PS.: Was sind eig. die Unterschiede zwischen ATX, MATX, usw. (bis auf die Größe & Anschlüsse der Boards) und zwischen den Chipsätzen/Bezeichnungen wie B85, H81 & H87, Q85 & Q87, Z87 (mit Z ist zum Übertakten eher gedacht, dass habe ich schon gelesen ^^) ??


Danke


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

An sich hat so gut wie jedes Sockel1150-Board auch PCIe 3.0, wobei man das an sich auch nicht wirklich "braucht". Die Karten laufen in 2.0 genau so, und den theoretischen Vorteil von 3.0 nutzt bisher noch keine Grafikkarte.

Das Thermaltake Hamburg würde auch gehen

ATX und µATX unterscheiden sich nur in der Größe, passen aber in jedes "ATX"-Gehäuse. Ein ATX-Board passt aber nicht in ein Gehäuse mit nur µATX. und bei µATX hast Du platzbedingt natürlich tendenziell weniger Austattung, zB oft nur 2x RAM-Slots usw., aber an sich auch immer "genug" Anschlüsse. Die Chipsätze haben kleinere Unterschiede bei den "natürlicherweise" unterstützen Features, ich bin da nicht sicher, aber H87 hat vlt. mehr USB3.0-Ports, die auch ohne Treiber schon funktionieren, als der B85, oder vlt mehr SATA-Ports. Aber alle Chipsätze sind völlig ausreichend, und so was wie zusätzliche UBS-Anschlüsse hängen dann eher vom Mainboard-Modell ab als vom Hersteller.


----------

